# My old and "new" bow



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

So here is my old bow that I filled my tag with last year: (1991 PSE Edge)





































My wife was pretty happy I filled my tag. (on opening day of a multi-season tag no less) If you've ever seen the disney kid movie "Brave", that one scene where the main character jumps out from her chair and shouts "Archery! Archery! I choose Archery..." That was my wife's reaction.

She wanted me to keep rocking the old school setup, shooting fingers with no rear peep. Said it made me unique. My thought was, If I'm going to stick with archery, I want better tackle. Apparently, my father was pretty happy too. Over Christmas, he passed his hunting bow on to me - the one he harvested many deer with. I really wasn't expecting that. As gifts go, I don't think much can surpass something like that being passed down to you. It's not the latest and greatest in archery tackle, but it is a definite improvement and upgrade over my old bow, and given the hunting history of this bow, I just have to use it.

2001 PSE Mohave




































I just got it back from jakes a few days ago. New pins, new rear peep, new whisker bisket, and tuned up.

This will be the first bow I have
a.) Used a rear peep with
b.) used a mechanical release with

I am no stranger to a bow. Kiddie bows aside, my first real bow was a PSE Spirit. Used to shoot instinctive with it 2-3 hours a day when I was a kid. The thing is... i didn't want to get back into archery. Honestly, I didn't. It's not that I don't like archery, I was just interested in smoke poles more.

At this point though, I have to concede there's no getting away from it. Elk Season means archery season for me from here on out. Apparently it's a family tradition regardless if i wanted to get back into it or not. :mrgreen: Although, I think I'll still use my smoke pole come deer season.

Sigh.. yes, my 5 year old has her own bow. Three of them in fact. I guess somethings just happen on their own.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

This is so cool. I had a PSE Strato Flite and Darton 45mx from the same era. I should've kept them.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's the original pin sight on the mohave. My dad still has the original quiver somewhere. I'll get it from him later, I probably will never use either, but it's important to me to keep them with the bow. I have to admit, it's built like a tank. Heavy too by way of comparison.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's funny how all the improvements in tackle doesn't make you shoot better than when you were younger and could put the time in to learn the bow. I had a Browning Xcellerator when I was a kid and shot most of the year for an hour or more a night. Out to about 35 yards I would be disappointed if I didn't hit a bottle cap on my straw target every shot. Now i can't even see the bottle cap at that distance, let alone hit it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Older bows are so fun to mess around with. I've got a couple from the past. A Browning Deluxe Nomad I purchased in 1980 and have killed deer with it. After shooting todays "speed bows" I often wonder how I ever connected with the old Browning. I still have it and the game getter arrows with the Satellite broadheads.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Satellite Broadheads on Game Getter arrows... now that takes me back. How about Bear Razors on wood shafts? That goes back even further. :shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

This thread is like memory lane !!
I had a Browning Nomad bow for my first bow in 1978. Then graduated to a Browning Xcellerator in 1983. 
Killed a couple of deer with each one. The Nomad shot rainbows, don't know how I hit anything. 
Used the game getters with the satilite tips as well.

I still have the Nomad, haven't shot in many, many years. Probably would dare even pull it back now. 
The Xcellerator blew up on me at full draw when it was about 5 years old. Cam came out of the limb. 
Was glad I had my glasses on........still got a bit of a black eye and a welt on my arm. Could have been ugly.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I still have an older longbow I've hunted with, but never shot an animal with it. That's a learning curve after shooting a modern compound! Gets a little tougher when your drawing 60# without that 75% let-off half way.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

This is awesome. I still have my hoyt gamegetter 2, started out with it as a hoyt gamegetter jr when 10 ish and then later had hamegetter 2 limbs and such put on the same riser. I will have to snap a pic and share it. That hangs in my shop now. I shot gamegetter arrows and cabelas broadheads. Did not even know what spine was back then. It is a wonder I hit anything...


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Talk about old bows... I have in my basement my older brothers 35 lb nylon recurve bow. Can't remember the brand (ACME maybe :smile. He bought it in or about 1965, he hunted carp with it. We used to shoot tin cans with it in the back yard. I purchased my first hunting bow, a 55 lb Browning Wasp recurve, back in the summer of 1976. I finally traded it to a neighbor for some Karate lessons in 1981. Been shooting compounds ever since.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Lone_Hunter said:


> So here is my old bow that I filled my tag with last year: (1991 PSE Edge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow these are cool stuffs, I am wanting to learn this as a new hobby.


----------

